# Interesting



## Derick (8/1/14)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gizmo (8/1/14)

Very clever idea. However, what stops a child take the atomizer of and drinking. Sure I am talking about toddlers. But frankly they your major concern when it comes nicotine as the lethal dose from vaping according to a study that was posted here was far greater the previously thought.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (8/1/14)

You know. I really need to become a better person. I'll share this tought regardless. 

If a kid picked up one of my mods and drank my atty dry they deserve a near death experience. They'll have one either way. 

Okay there I wrote it. Crucify me. =p

Sent from the Millennium Falcon


----------

